# 3/16 Nut driver



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

After cleaning up my tool bag the other day, I realized I've never used the 3/16th (Black) nut driver that came with my Klein set in all the 13 years that I've owned it. Done a mixture of Residential and commercial new/renovation and service work in all that time not used it once. What is it used for? and if it's not a common size, why do they include it?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> What is it used for?


3/16" nuts.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> 3/16" nuts.


Have you ever encountered any?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> Have you ever encountered any?


I am sure I have. My nut drivers haven't seen a job site in years, they stay in a drawer in the tool chest. If I were to guess, I would probably say they were on an appliance I was working on.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use my 3/16 all the time for the hex standoffs and nuts for dsub connectors but it stays in my electronics bag not my normal bag.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As soon as you quit carrying it, you'll run across a 3/16th nut. Trust me on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schultz134 (Jul 25, 2010)

I only carry a 1/4, 5/16, and 3/8.

I've never come across a 3/16" nut.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

There's a lot of ballasts held in place with 11/32" nuts, if you get on one of those jobs.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I carry a full set of cheapies and one 1/4" and one 5/16" long and stubby Klein drivers. Use the Kleins everyday.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

3/8" are used on blower housing.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The ONLY place I have encountered a 3/16" nut on normal electrical jobs has been when I needed to disassemble a lens frame from a 2x4 lay-in fixture.

I don't even carry that size with my regular tools anymore, but there is one buried in the bottom of my tool box .... :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I carry a 1/4" and 5/16" in my tool bags, and the rest of the oddball ones in the toolbox. Never used the 3/16" either.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

3/16, 5/16, 3/8 and 11/32 in my pouch...come to think about it, I could dump one of those! Thanks Electrician Talk!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Used it a few times on Chinese crap and it wasn't a snug fit.. NO.. it wasn't metric.. I checked my socket set for a metric size first..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> Used it a few times on Chinese crap and it wasn't a snug fit.. NO.. it wasn't metric.. I checked my socket set for a metric size first..


I find they strip easy..nothing like a good snug fit of a real Klein driver.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The last time I used the 3/16" nut driver was the old school NEMA contractor and I used it once a while but not very often.

But for everyday use not much unless you get into the automotive side then you will may run into few time.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

:clap:


knowshorts said:


> 3/16" nuts.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> Have you ever encountered any?


I would imagine a mouse may have a couple of them.....:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

A 7/16 is handy. For 1/4 inch bolts.

There is one other size, that I am not sure of, which is for removing the nut

that holds the ballast in a fluorescent fixture. (Older fixtures).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> The last time I used the 3/16" nut driver was the old school NEMA contractor and I used it once a while but not very often.
> 
> But for everyday use not much unless you get into the automotive side then you will may run into few time.
> 
> ...


Marc,
Are you going to tell us what you did to the old contractor with that nut driver?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> A 7/16 is handy. For 1/4 inch bolts.
> 
> There is one other size, that I am not sure of, which is for removing the nut
> 
> that holds the ballast in a fluorescent fixture. (Older fixtures).


Green 11/32. Also red 1/4, yellow 5/16. and blue 3/8 are commonly found with ballasts. I carry those four in my pouch, rest are in a klien zippered bag in my tool bag.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

3/16" Nutdriver is useful for gas appliances. Alot of sheet metal panels are held on with 3/16" hex head screws on decorative sheet metals, again like appliances, and also random stuff, like computers, tv's, kids toys, power tools, BBQ assembly's and there more.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> A 7/16 is handy. For 1/4 inch bolts.
> 
> There is one other size, that I am not sure of, which is for removing the nut
> 
> that holds the ballast in a fluorescent fixture. (Older fixtures).


 I've come across 10mm nuts holding old pcb slimline ballasts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jay_bolton said:


> I've come across 10mm nuts holding old pcb slimline ballasts.


 
I found more and more 10mm fasteners the last several years and started carrying a nutdriver for them a while back.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny I just saw this thread now. This morning I picked up my first Klein hand tools due to a parts pick up at the supply house. Got a 3/8 and 5/16 and will probably add a 1/4 later. 

In my drill/impact bag I keep this set of sockets for the power tools but wanted something handy for the more common sizes.











In their new home :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

B4T said:


> Used it a few times on Chinese crap and it wasn't a snug fit.. NO.. it wasn't metric.. I checked my socket set for a metric size first..


Ahhhh... tweeners. I spent over an hour at a local Ace Hardware looking for a tweener bolt for a computer rack. I even took an example and it didn't fit the metric or standard US thread gauge.

Some computer cases have 3/16ths screws. Other than that, I haven't seen anything in the normal daily routine.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

zwodubber, you don't have any Klein pliers?!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> zwodubber, you don't have any Klein pliers?!


Actually I do have the journeyman side cutters, slipped my mind. Everything else is knipex


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Most of my stuff is Klein...I've started to use Snap-on screwdrivers though.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Most of my stuff is Klein...I've started to use Snap-on screwdrivers though.


Klein seems to be the standard equipment here, I went with what felt good in my hand and reviews of tools guys on the site recommended. It all comes down to personal preference really


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Funny I just saw this thread now. This morning I picked up my first Klein hand tools due to a parts pick up at the supply house. Got a 3/8 and 5/16 and will probably add a 1/4 later.
> 
> In my drill/impact bag I keep this set of sockets for the power tools but wanted something handy for the more common sizes.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow!! I can work a month and not need all of those tools. 
I use a small pouch with a 
Klein 11 in 1, 
9" Kleins (I cant use the Journeyman kind any more)
#2 Klein phillips
6" Klein Beater screwdriver 
Klein Strippers (blue handle)
(add keyhole saw for residential)

If I need anything else, hacksaw, channelocks, allen keys, I drag them out with the material.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Holy Cow!! I can work a month and not need all of those tools.
> I use a small pouch with a
> Klein 11 in 1,
> 9" Kleins (I cant use the Journeyman kind any more)
> ...


It's not that I NEED all the tools, I just like having them. This bag has gotten many coworkers out of a jam including myself.

Oh, and I'm a toolaholic :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Suttle duplex phone jacks use a 3/16ths hex screw for terminating wires.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I always thought Suttle jacks were 1/4 inch hex.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the terminations on the back?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Do you have a picture of the terminations on the back?


I'll try to get a picture on here in the next few days!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Do you have a picture of the terminations on the back?


Here you go Jeff...


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Do you have a picture of the terminations on the back?


Let me try that again... I'm having trouble, I'll get them on hear as soon as I can!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I use my 3/16 nut driver all the time...................to beat in drive pin anchors.

I don't think I've ever used it on a 3/16 nut, and at this point, I don't think it would work too well in that capacity.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I used minre to change my front sight on my Glock


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting... I bought the 7pc SAE Klein nut driver set when I first stocked my pouch, about six months ago(still pretty new to the trade). I bought the 6" shaft set, and was thinking about picking up the 3" set, as I've come across a couple of places that the shorter shaft might have been easier. After reading this, I asked my instructing J-man about it. He told me he carries 4 nut drivers, and two of them are 7/16", one long and one short. Saved me some weight in my pouch.

I'll set my 3/16" aside for whenever I might have to work on my pistol...

Just out of curiosity, do you guys prefer the longer or shorter nut drivers?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

CanadianBrad said:


> Interesting... I bought the 7pc SAE Klein nut driver set when I first stocked my pouch, about six months ago(still pretty new to the trade). I bought the 6" shaft set, and was thinking about picking up the 3" set, as I've come across a couple of places that the shorter shaft might have been easier. After reading this, I asked my instructing J-man about it. He told me he carries 4 nut drivers, and two of them are 7/16", one long and one short. Saved me some weight in my pouch.
> 
> I'll set my 3/16" aside for whenever I might have to work on my pistol...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you guys prefer the longer or shorter nut drivers?


Most the time longer one or standard one will useally cover majorty of the time however., keep a shorty 1/4 inch nutdriver for recessed luminaires it will come handy espcally with 5 et 6 inch cans verison.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Holy Cow!! I can work a month and not need all of those tools.
> I use a small pouch with a
> Klein 11 in 1,
> 9" Kleins (I cant use the Journeyman kind any more)
> ...


I remember the days when you could work for a couple years on one job and never use anything but a pair of side cutters, screwdriver and hacksaw. Of course I was a slab jockey.
Different world on the slab and for sure different people. The rod busters always kept me laughing.
There were two of them that constantly talked s**t. About each others wives, daughters, mothers. Anything to raise eyebrows. Filthy to say the least. But very funny.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Do you have a picture of the terminations on the back?


Jeff, here you go.



 





My computer skills are not so good, I hope you can see this! :laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Aha! I've only used Suttle's biscuit jacks which use a 1/4 nutdriver.


----------

